# Solved: iPad choice



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

I am purchasing an iPad for my girlfriend for the first time ever. She knows absolutely nothing about computers but she wants the newest iPad on the market right now. From what I have researched, this is the newest model: 
http://www.amazon.com/Apple-Retina-Display-MD510LL-VERSION/dp/B009W8YQ6K/ref=dp_ob_title_ce

But I want to get her the cheapest model. From what I have researched this is the cheapest model (from a trusted reliable source) that I could find: 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002C7481G/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2L77EE7U53NWQ

My opinion is that since she knows nothing about computers, she will not be able to appreciate the differences between the cheapest version and the latest greatest model out currently. Since she just wants to play games, use internet, take pics/video then the cheapest version will suffice just fine for her. My question to you all is who is right here. Her ($520 or more) or me (~$250)?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Whatever she knows or doesn't know about computers is pretty irrelevant. What does she know about tablets and the iPad? Why is she saying she wants "the newest"? What do her friends know about the iPad? What will her reaction be when she tells her friends about her new gift and they ask "how come you got the original version instead of the latest?"?

Would she be happy with the newest iPad Mini, or does it have to be the larger one?


----------



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

TerryNet said:


> What does she know about tablets and the iPad?


Absolutely nothing except the games such as Smule. She also knows that it can be used to take photos, video, use the internet and act as a phone.


TerryNet said:


> Why is she saying she wants "the newest"?


To impress her friends and family. Each of their households has one iPad. I don't think it's the absolute newest version but they do have one.


TerryNet said:


> What do her friends know about the iPad?


Nothing beyond what I mentioned above from what I know. They are not very technical at all.


TerryNet said:


> What will her reaction be when she tells her friends about her new gift and they ask "how come you got the original version instead of the latest?"?


Honestly, I assume her friends will poke fun at her about it. But I just for the life of me can not see spending that kind of money on something that she will just play games on and not fully utilize.


TerryNet said:


> Would she be happy with the newest iPad Mini, or does it have to be the larger one?


I will have to ask her about this.

So, who seems to be in the right here?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

To me (who is a tightwad to begin with) you are right. The original iPad will be fine and by the time she outgrows that (if she ever does) today's newest will be two versions old. 

But different people think differently and react differently to gifts, especially from significant others. I didn't want to simply agree with you without trying to show why this is not necessarily just a technical issue.


----------



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

Ok, I see what is going to happen. I now know that I am going to absolutely have to buy her the absolute latest model that I can find as of right now. Why? Because I do not know enough about iPads to BS my way through a suitable explanation for the inevitable future scenario that will occur when what AshaKhan posted is brought to light about the shortcomings of her iPad. I am so glad the fact that a camera is not present on the cheap iPad I was considering was brought up and also the fact that some games won't install was brought up. Two huge areas that would have had her literally chop my head off.

On the plus side, my girlfriend knows that I post technical questions about computers online and most of the time, I get solutions that help her/us. So, after I buy her the latest iPad and then it becomes obsolete in just a few short weeks then I am going to direct her to this thread and remind her of the conversation we had before I dropped over $500 on her iPad. I will give her what she wants and be done with it. I asked here and tried to reason with her but failed, my conscience is now totally clear. Thank you all! ^^

Now, the latest model that I can purchase right now is this, correct? 
http://www.amazon.com/Apple-Retina-Display-MD510LL-VERSION/dp/B009W8YQ6K/ref=lh_ni_t?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A39BYDF46IY6BQ

I see that the new 5th gen version will be out in Oct. 2013 but she doesn't want to wait. I guess it doesn't matter anyway. After the 5th gen is released, the hype cycle will start all over again for the 6th gen. Oh well...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome. 

As far as I know that is the latest. Note that you can choose white or black.


----------



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

Ok, I just received the iPad and my gf was super excited to see it. However, now she mentions that she needs a case and/or screen for it, even stylus pen or smth. for it. Any ideas on the what's the best in these areas?

For the case, I saw this: 
http://www.amazon.com/OtterBox-Defe...UTF8&qid=1369529321&sr=1-3&keywords=ipad+case

For the stylus, I saw this:
http://www.amazon.com/Ultra-sensiti.../ref=lh_ni_t?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AG8AYSVS7E5IO

What do you think?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

From my experience (and that of a couple relatives) almost any stylus will be satisfactory (unless she doesn't like the color). An exception to this would be if she were going to do some drawing that requires really precise control. I think that one you picked out will be fine, and better than most.

I cannot advise on the case.


----------



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

I received the Ipad a few weeks ago and guess what? She does not know how to use it! Go figure! She wants to play Smule Magic Piano on it and I couple of other games as well. My issue is that I hate resource-hog ad-ridden Itunes. My question is how do I get Magic Piano Smule and other apps on her Ipad without iTunes in a super easy quick way? 

Or do I have no choice but to use Itunes?

I tried to install a Magic Piano Smule ipa file that I found online via CopyTrans Manager but it did not work. The guide I used said it must be a geniune ipa file. But it seems I can only download a genuine ipa via Itunes... ?


----------

